# My kitten eats EVERYTHING - getting worried



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Today he ate a hair tie
the other day he crunched and ate 2 light bulbs.
cable tie the other day
carboard

anything he finds he eats.

what can i do?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Going by what he's eaten already, I'd take him to the vet...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tahts in the last liek 3 days 
he has been doig it since we have got him
and cant stop him
he can now open doors and cupboard doors


Amalthea said:


> Going by what he's eaten already, I'd take him to the vet...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Some cats are a bit odd when it comes to eating habits, but I'd be worried of the glass chewing his insides up and the other stuff causing a blockage.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Some cats are a bit odd when it comes to eating habits, but I'd be worried of the glass chewing his insides up and the other stuff causing a blockage.


Same here :shock:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

same.
if i took him to the vets though what could they do - no xrays at my local - only tiny.

and he has been pooing etc..

is he just gonan be one of those wierd dogs that ends up on tv for eating a shoe


anythign ican do to stop him?



boaboytony5 said:


> Same here :shock:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Does he pooh the items out when he goes in his litter tray ok? I would be worried about the glass and cable tie.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> tahts in the last liek 3 days
> he has been doig it since we have got him
> and cant stop him
> he can now open doors and cupboard doors


Your kitten has been eating glass since you got it, and it hasnt been to the vets...
It recently ate lightbulbs, crunched them or whatever...surely a check up wouldnt be a bad idea, and especially with the cable tie, stuff like this is known to get twisted round the intestines of cats and dogs...seen several cases of cassate taping do this..calble tie would be equally as bad i think...
If people manage to skunk-proof or raccoon-proof a house of dangerous things, im sure you could do the same for a kitten....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

never seen anythign - but never personally looked/.
he has been to the vets a few times recently for other thingsand the vets said there is basically nothgin you can do - normal kitten behaviour..
hopefully he will just grow out of it?


tombraider said:


> Does he pooh the items out when he goes in his litter tray ok? I would be worried about the glass and cable tie.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I have never heard of a normal behaviour for a kitten being eating lightbulbs? lol your vet is strange!!!
I would seriously consider 'kitten proofing' as someone else suggested.
I can't personally see how he has managed to eat a light bulb? surely it cut his tongue/mouth/throat???


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I honestly can't believe you've not looked for the items in his litter tray!! Surely any worried "parent" would be checking regularly, if the cat is eating strange things! And I think you need another vet...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

going off what you said you need to get him to a decent vet asap.

is there possibility the reason he feels he has to eat things all the time is that he has worms n constantly feels hungry? just an idea


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have raised 6 litters of kittens in the past and never had one that ate anything as bizzarre as what you have said cable ties are one thing but glass and light bulbs are another 

I would seriously change your vets if they think this is normal behaviour for a kitten as it really isnt cats tend to be fussier than dogs about what they eat so i can see a dog doing something daft like that but not a kitten !

Also what Katie said are you regularily worming your kitten ? and how old is the kitten ?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

did you explain fully to the vet the seriousness of the situation. If you said he was mouthing the items the vet might have thought you meant playing as quite often kittens will bite n nibble things and paw at them. So possibility this is what the vet thought u meant?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I have raised 6 litters of kittens in the past and never had one that ate anything as bizzarre as what you have said cable ties are one thing but glass and light bulbs are another
> 
> I would seriously change your vets if they think this is normal behaviour for a kitten as it really isnt cats tend to be fussier than dogs about what they eat so i can see a dog doing something daft like that but not a kitten !
> 
> Also what Katie said are you regularily worming your kitten ? and how old is the kitten ?


yea he is all up to date with worming flea etc etc
had all his jabs
he is slightly ''odd'' not liek a normal kittern
my dad actually recons he has 'somthign wrong with him' seriously odd lil cat.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> yea he is all up to date with worming flea etc etc
> had all his jabs
> he is slightly ''odd'' not liek a normal kittern
> my dad actually recons he has 'somthign wrong with him' seriously odd lil cat.


Hmmm where did you get the kitten from ? was it a family cat that had them or a ferral one ?

What wormer do you use on the kitten ?

also does he display any other odd things other than eating bizzarre stuff ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he was a rescue from a cat they foudn pregnant - took the cat in.. had babies... then they were sold..
wormer - cant remmeber the name - teh stuff from the vets - comes in a white tube that you squirt in to their mouth.

he is odd. as in..

(really hard to explain)
he will sit there... then all of a sudden go crazy 
run aroudn really quickly attacks anythgin he goes past reallyodd - not normal kitten play.. slightly ''crazy'
he also has a odd foot thing'' which i have go ne to the vets with and posted on here when i got him - quite a while ago.
sometimes when walking or eating or drinking his leg will suddenly twitch...
thats all so far. i think

hope that made sense


Emmaj said:


> Hmmm where did you get the kitten from ? was it a family cat that had them or a ferral one ?
> 
> What wormer do you use on the kitten ?
> 
> also does he display any other odd things other than eating bizzarre stuff ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the going mad thing is a kitten thing lol most kittens and cats do that one :lol2:

But the leg twitching thing is an odd one what did the vets say about that ?

wormer is it panacur? i have found that drontel is better for worming both cats and dogs 

i cant believe the cheek of people taking in a stray cat thats pregnant and then selling the kittens :bash:

See with not knowing the mothers history its a hard one really as if there is a problem then its usually passed down from parents 

so with this i think your best off getting the advice of another vet just so you have a second opinion as the things kitty is eating are a major worry you dont want to find your kitty dead or dying from a twisted gut because of something thats been injested


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

definatly not. (to him dieing)
yea will do - ginger is goign in this week edn we gonan take kittemn along to.
teh mad thingisnt normal mad kitten behaviour though - had kittens before.
strange.. cant desciribe it!! 
the vets said that teh leg twitching is probably leant behaviour....
once i get camcorder up and runnig nill try to video it.
thank you for your help


gina

p.s sellign them
the sodl them- as in the price was for the treatment they had had - jabs etc etc.


Emmaj said:


> the going mad thing is a kitten thing lol most kittens and cats do that one :lol2:
> 
> But the leg twitching thing is an odd one what did the vets say about that ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I cannot believe you have not taken the kitten to the vet when it has eaten two lightbulbs? How do you know it ate them, did you see it? If it really did eat them surely its mouth would have been cut somewhat.
I am totally amazed that anyone can ask on a forum what they should do when their pet has eaten glass rsther than ask a vet. The glass could perforate any part of their intestines and it could die an agonising death. Take it to the vets ASAP.
IF your kitten survives the glass eating incident then you need to seriously think about making your house kitten proof and not leave anything within reach. Tape draws shut - thats what I have to do for ours or you can get child proof cupboard and drawer locks from Mothercare.
Maybe if you spend more time playing with your cat it might reduce its other unusual behaviours, ours can be destructive but is much less likely to do so after we have played with her - and she needs a good two hours of attention ( playwise) every day minimum


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yet again you no nothign angi
all our family does is play with the kitten
im not gonna go on and on and have another pety fight with you.
i was askking for advice..
not asking for people to slag me off/start a fight.... wich is all you can do.


Angi said:


> I cannot believe you have not taken the kitten to the vet when it has eaten two lightbulbs? How do you know it ate them, did you see it? If it really did eat them surely its mouth would have been cut somewhat.
> I am totally amazed that anyone can ask on a forum what they should do when their pet has eaten glass rsther than ask a vet. The glass could perforate any part of their intestines and it could die an agonising death. Take it to the vets ASAP.
> IF your kitten survives the glass eating incident then you need to seriously think about making your house kitten proof and not leave anything within reach. Tape draws shut - thats what I have to do for ours or you can get child proof cupboard and drawer locks from Mothercare.
> Maybe if you spend more time playing with your cat it might reduce its other unusual behaviours, ours can be destructive but is much less likely to do so after we have played with her - and she needs a good two hours of attention ( playwise) every day minimum


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> definatly not. (to him dieing)
> yea will do - ginger is goign in this week edn we gonan take kittemn along to.
> teh mad thingisnt normal mad kitten behaviour though - had kittens before.
> strange.. cant desciribe it!!
> ...


 
Okies so you know for sure the kitten definately had its jabs done before you brought it home ? or did you take it for its jabs being pre paid?.........how old was the kitten when you picked it up ?

Also the odd behaviour could be a sign of kitten telling you there is something not right i think you need to get this kitten to a vets where and x-ray or scan can be done of the tummy to make sure there are no blockages or twists in the gut as if kitten is in pain you may have your answer to the odd behaviour


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Also not meaning to be rude but how much did you pay them for the kitten too sorry


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

gina, this might sound weird 

when the kitten is stood on all fours.. bend a front paw forward n put it underneath.. imagine a fist as the paw, rest it normally..then place your hand so the knuckles are facing downwards..normally a cat or dog will correct it immediately. if it takes time their could be something neurological causing it..could also explain the twitching.


just read that back n it doesnt make sense hmm i'll try to draw a piccy


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Actually the post was in the interest of the kitten, it needs a vets attention. I do know what I am talking about here, I am a nurse and do have a fair idea of what happens when the intestines are perforated, in people it causes agonising pain, I imagine it is much the same with the cat.
Gina I am not arguing with you or being petty. I am being serious here, your cat needs to see a vet. If someone needs to be blunt to get you to seek medical help then so be it. Its not a case of being nasty to you Gina, it is a case of caring what happens to the cat, I keep cats and love them to bits and Im sure you care about yours.
I also offered some advice to you in that post to help you and your cat. 

I will not post in this thread again though as you obviously feel as if you are being attacked. PLease listen to what people are saying in this thread and at least phone another vet to get some advice over the phone if nothing else. I would not have posted if I did not think it was serious Gina as I already know what you think of me and I have no desire to perpetuate silly arguments. The cat comes first though in this case.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont worry  not rude.
it was 60 somthign i think - all the jabs he wasnt tiny tiny kitten when i got him.
and since we got him he had 1 more lot of jabs worming etc etc fleas.. 

etc etc

i think... he was born in may - but just looked for paper and cannot find it at the moe.. btu i thnk it was may



since we got him he was a lil crazy.










when i got him..

and now

[












Emmaj said:


> Also not meaning to be rude but how much did you pay them for the kitten too sorry


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you booked another vets appointment? As people have said this cant be stressed enough! A scan/xray is needed.

If you think about the glass and cable tie, they are both sharp items that if ingested are going to cause harm. If you dont know if your cat has passed these or not then more than likely they're stuck. Now these stuck items may not be causing bleeding now but stuck items can move about and shift = glass piercing the intestines etc

For the benefit of your cat please ring a vets now and book a scan ASAP. You've lost a few animals recently, you dont want to lose another especially as this one is preventable.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

vets is on saturday /friday with ginger.
will keep you all posted


Zak said:


> Have you booked another vets appointment? As people have said this cant be stressed enough! A scan/xray is needed.
> 
> If you think about the glass and cable tie, they are both sharp items that if ingested are going to cause harm. If you dont know if your cat has passed these or not then more than likely they're stuck. Now these stuck items may not be causing bleeding now but stuck items can move about and shift = glass piercing the intestines etc
> 
> For the benefit of your cat please ring a vets now and book a scan ASAP. You've lost a few animals recently, you dont want to lose another especially as this one is preventable.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I wasnt going to post but ....
I rang a vet for you and have sent you a pm with what they said.
They said it needs to be seen. It may be a case of wait and see what happens, ie vomiting, passing blood, blocked intestines etc, but they said it would be best.
They also said that it may not have actually eaten the glass as cats arent usually that daft, maybe it just chewed it up and it only looks a lot less glass when chewed up.

I am genuinely trying to help you here Gina.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Angi said:


> I wasnt going to post but ....
> I rang a vet for you and have sent you a pm with what they said.
> 
> I am genuinely trying to help you here Gina.


thank you


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hope you get this sorted for your sake and gingers sake too : victory:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

How is your kitten doing Gina?


----------

